# Tool Restorations >  1950's German Metal Cutting Shear/Guillotine Restoration

## anthonyget

I picked up this little thing at a salvage yard the other day for £20 ($25). I needed it one so thought I would attempt to restore it.
I feel it was worth the elbow grease. What do you think?

----------

high-side (Aug 16, 2020),

Moby Duck (Aug 12, 2020),

Rangi (Aug 12, 2020),

sossol (Aug 11, 2020)

----------


## Moby Duck

Nice job. I think the stamped machine number plate is a shop number identifier probably added after manufacture by the owner to keep track of his machines.

----------

